# Kittens in Kentucky -- Will travel



## Wonderlandless (May 11, 2011)

I found three kittens a couple of weeks ago, I think their mother must have been killed because she hasn't been around. I have hand-fed them since taking them in and they have a vet appointment next week to make sure they are healthy (they seem to be) and to get their shots.

They are extremely friendly (one is sitting in my lap right now), social, have lived with other cats and dogs and are starting on semi-solid food. They enjoy walking around outside and are getting the idea of the litter box.

Their eyes are still slightly blue so they are not yet ready to go, I would say they are a month and a half. I have a black one, a tabby and a very long fur dark tabby. They are all males.

I am willing to travel to any of the states surrounding Kentucky to give these little guys a home. They can go together or individually.

Will have pics soon.


----------



## brezofleur (Dec 13, 2010)

I know this was almost a month ago... but are you still looking for homes? Where in KY are you?


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

If those kittens have homes, I have 3 fosters I am ready to screen homes for in Ky.


----------



## brezofleur (Dec 13, 2010)

BotanyBlack said:


> If those kittens have homes, I have 3 fosters I am ready to screen homes for in Ky.


What area are you in?


----------



## BotanyBlack (Apr 6, 2011)

brezofleur said:


> What area are you in?


Winchester


----------

